# Recherche Solution pour Organiser et Intituler des Photos



## citron411 (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
je me permet de poster cette question pour une utilisation professionnelle.

Je suis acheteur de textile et je me rend sur des salons ou des collections de vêtements sont présentés.
Lors de ces salons, je fais des sélections de produits que je prend en photos.

Jusqu'à maintenant, je passe beaucoup de temps après les salons pour classer toutes ces photos par marque et pour changer les intitulés de chaque photo avec des infos telles que le prix, la référence, la couleur etc...

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une solution me permettant d'organiser et d'intituler les photos que je prend directement sur les stands lorsque je choisi les produits.

Travaillant sur mac jusqu'à présent, je pensais que l'ipad pourrait être une solution assez pratique à utiliser en déplacement dans ces conditions.
Je me suis donc rendu à l'apple store du Louvre afin de demander conseil à un vendeur et pour qu'il me montre comment je peux faire.

Cependant, on ne navigue pas aussi facilement dans le finder d'un ipad que dans le disque d'un macbook.
Il n'a ni réussi à me montrer comment je peux organiser mes photos par dossiers, ni comment intituler une photo avec des informations utiles.

Le vendeur de l'apple store m'a suggéré d'acheter un ipad puis de chercher une application qui me permette de le faire, sans être sûr qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit qui existe pour faire ça.

N'ayant pas besoin d'un ipad pour autre chose, pour le moment, j'ai pris peur et j'ai décidé de m'enfuir les mains vides.

Savez-vous si des solutions permettant d'organiser des photos en dossier/sous-dossiers etc... et de changer les noms de photos existent sur ipad???

D'avance, merci pour vos conseils,


----------



## kriso (26 Février 2011)

L'iPad est plus une visionneuse qu'un gestionnaire...
Le mieux est de faire cela sur un Mac ou un PC portable par exemple...


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2011)

L'iPad n'est pas la solution. Il faut un ordi portable pour ça. Autant te prendre un MacBook blanc. Ça suffit et tu ferras ton classement facilement.

Le MacBook air conviendrait également, mais il est limité en place. Pour une gestion de photo, ce n'est pas l'idéal.


----------

